# حواجز الحماية بالمعدات Machine Safeguards



## فرقد ش ن ج (20 فبراير 2010)

OSHA General Industry Standards​حواجز الحماية بالمعدات Machine Safeguards​المقدمة:
توجد طرق عديدة لتوفير وسائل الوقاية من المخاطر المحتملة من المعدات ، حيث تحدد عوامل كثيرة أنسب أنواع الحماية اللازمة ومن هذه العوامل : نوع العمليات ، حجم وشكل الشغلة ، طريق التعامل والمناولة ، موقع المعدة ، نوع المواد المستخدمة.
موقع المعدة Machine Layout :
الطريقة التى يتم وضع المعدة بها فى الموقع يقلل إلى حد كبير من الحوادث ، حيث الموقع الآمن سوف يأخذ فى الإعتبار ما يأتى:
1. ترك مسافات آمنة بين المعدات المختلفة وأمام وخلف المعدة نفسها لتسهيل طرق التشغيل ، الإشراف ، الصيانة والتنظيف.
2. الإضاءة الجيدة بالموقع ، كذلك الإضاءة الموضعية بالمعدة نفسها تساعد كثيرا فى تقليل الحوادث.
3. الدخول الآمن لإجراء أعمال الصيانة.

​​وسائل الحماية للمعدات والآلات:
1. الحواجز Guards 
2. الأجهزة Devices 
3. الحماية بالموقع والمسافة Location/Distance 
4. تزويد المعدة بالمواد الخام بطريقة أوتوماتيكية Potential Feeding and Ejection Methods 
5. طرق الحماية المختلفة والمتعددة Miscellaneous 

*************
1. الحواجز Guards :
الحواجز الثابتة:
· جزء ثابت يتم تثبيته فوق الأجزاء الدوارة والخطرة بالمعدة وعادة ما يكون به فتحات منتظمة للتهوية ولكن مساحة هذه الفتحات لا تسمح بوصول أى جزء من أجزاء الجسم للأجزاء الدوارة بالمعدة.
· يتم تثبيت هذا الحاجز بواسطة معدات يدوية خاصة بحيث لا يستيح أى شخص فكه إلا بواسطة نفس المعدة.
· يكون مزود بطريقة تسمح بتزييت المعدة بدون إزالة الحاجز.

​ 
الحاجز المزود بمفتاح فصل Interlock :
· فى حالة فتح باب المعدة أو رفع الحاجز يقوم المفتاح بإيقاف المعدة على الفور ولا تعمل مرة أخرى إلا بإعادة الحاجز لوضعه الأصلى.

​ 
الحاجز القابل للتعديل Adjustable Guard 
يمكن للعامل القيام بتعديل وضع الحاجز بحيث يغطى منطقة الخطر ، مثال على ذلك المنشار الرأسى Band Saw .

​ 
الحاجز ذاتى التعديل self-Adjusting guard :
هذا النوع من الحواجز يعدل نفسه بنفسه حسب حجم الشغلة بحيث يغطى منطقة الخطر على الدوام.

​2. الأجهزة Devices :
الخلية الكهروضوئية Photoelectric Cell 
وجود شعاع ضوئى بالقرب من منطقة الخطر وفى حالة قطع هذا الشعاع بواسطة أى جزء من أجزاء الجسم تتوقف المعدة على الفور (المقص الكهربائى للورق).

​ 
نظام السحب للخلف Pullback System :
يتم ربط أيدى العامل بواسطة واير ويكون الواير مربوط بنظام تشغيل المعدة بحيث عندما يكون الجزء المسبب للخطر فى الوضع العلوى يمكن للعامل إدخال يديه وإجراء التعديل المطلوب ، وعند بدء نزول الجزء المسبب للخطر يتم سحب أيدى العامل للخلف لإبعادها من مركز الخطر.

​​ 
​نظام الإيقاف المحدد Restraint System :
فى هذا النوع من أنواع الحماية يتم ربط أيدى العامل بواسطة واير بحيث يكون طول الواير لا يسمح بأى حال من الأحوال بوصول أيدى العامل لنقطة الخطر ، ويتم إستخدام معدات مساعدة لوضع الشغلة فى مكان التشغيل.

​ 
نظام التحكم بواسطة اليدين الإثنين Two Hand Control :
لا يتم تشغيل المعدة إلا بواسطة الضغط على مفتاحين إثنين لضمان عدم إخال العامل ليديه فى منطقة الخطر.

​ 
3- الحماية بالموقع والمسافة Safeguarding by Location/Distance :
يتم إحاطة المعدة بواسطة حاجز يبعد العامل عنها ، كذلك تكون لوحة التشغيل بعيدة عنها خارج الحاجز.

​4- التزويد الأوتوماتيكى Automatic Feeding :
تزويد المعدة بالمواد الخام بطريقة أوتوماتيكية يقلل من تعرض العامل للمخاطر.
​ 
5- الوسائل المختلفة الأخرى Miscellaneous Methods :
يتم إستخدام حواجز متحركة شفافة أو معدات مساعدة لمنع التعرض للمواقع الخطرة بالمعدة.

​​​


----------



## عمروصلاح (20 فبراير 2010)

بارك الله فيك - جزاك عنا كل خير


----------



## safety113 (4 مارس 2010)

موضوع ممتاز لدي صور لما ذكرته
وانا ابحث عنها
شكرا فرقد الغالي


----------



## tamer safety (23 أكتوبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## agharieb (25 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا لك بارك الله فيك


----------



## خلوف العراقي (28 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكووووووووووووور بارك الله فيك


----------



## tomasz (29 أكتوبر 2010)

معلومات قيمة بالفعل


----------



## محمودالحسيني (3 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## سعد العادلى (11 نوفمبر 2010)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------

